# who is who?



## goatgoat

if you are from a different forum(s) state what your name was.


----------



## StaceyRosado

ok why not start with you?

I am the same as always.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Me - I am the same *sigh*


----------



## Droopymole

I was NamelessStudios on GW, my name I usually use (Droopymole) was 'supposedly" taken.....


----------



## trob1

Same old same old. LOL


----------



## alyssa_romine

I am djsfiance2004 on GW


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

I was TheGoatLady2007 on GW. I had joined GW before I had actually decided on a farm name, so I decided a change was in order :lol:


----------



## goathappy

Same as always........


----------



## Hailee's Herd

I used to be JRENSI on Goatweb.


----------



## goatgoat

I have been on Various forums

using various names


----------



## hornless

Same for me too


----------



## StaceyRosado

goatgoat said:


> I have been on Various forums
> 
> using various names


mind elaborating?

It is nice to know where members came from especially the one who is askign the question - I find it only fair for you to give the same information you are requesting of others.

So how did you learn about The Goat Spot?


----------



## Chaty

I was kathy's kidds on GW but decided to be Chaty here and this is a name I use on another forum also, I know trob1 (Teresa) also and she told me about this 1 and I know Brandi. I was talking to trob1 and ask about what was going on with GW and she told me then she told me about this forum since we were all going crazy missing GW. Glad to be here and hope to stay...


----------



## enjoytheride

Same for me too- found this site by looking at a post on Homesteading.


----------



## liz

SURPRISE!!! Still "me"


----------



## GSFarm

On Goatweb I'm GoodShepherdFarm. I just shortened mine.


----------



## Janine

*So glad I found where you all went!!*

Hello All!!

I'm "Blondie" from the old goat forum. I use that name on the Backyard Chickens website, too. I guess I feel comfortable enough to use my real name, now.

I'm so glad I found you again!! There had been several postings on the Backyard Chicken website looking for the old forum, but someone pointed me here.
I recognize a lot of the names. 
:wink:


----------



## Shelly

Have the same name on GW it to hard for me to remember a different name. Shelly


----------



## Firegoat

For all you BYCers, I am firechicken over there.
If anyone is interested in motorcycles, go to TMW and there I am fireguzzi.


----------



## Crissa

I'm the same old me! :wink: Hailee's Herd (JRENSI) emailed this site to me that's how I found it. I'm so glad that we have something that can keep us all together. I've had a lot happen over the past couple of weeks and no one to really talk about it with.


----------



## trob1

Talk away Crissa most of us are here. I too had alot happen while GW has been down and felt lost.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh Criss sorry you had no one to talk to. 

Just know that we are the same people as those who were on goatweb (and added a few more it looks like).


----------



## cougcowgirl

I;m still me...cougcowgirl!!!!!!!

Marcie


----------



## raznboersnkids

I was Duchessdream on goatweb, I figured Id go back to raznboersnkids since my Duchess passed.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

raznboersnkids said:


> I was Duchessdream on goatweb, I figured Id go back to raznboersnkids since my Duchess passed.


I am sorry about Duchess


----------



## raznboersnkids

I lost 3 more today too, Bella one of my originals and Phoebe and her unborn kid, I doubt Ill ever buy anymore goats, we are down to 5.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

I PMed you.


----------



## trob1

Sorry for your loss. Whats going on that you lost them?


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh dear SO sorry! 

Do you know the reason for their deaths? are any of the others in jepardy?


----------



## ilroost

same ole me .


----------



## needs to know more

I'm the same old me!!! I thought about changing my name but wanted you all to know I was the same old idiot!!!!!
cougcowgirl, glad you made it. I was going to send you the link!!!!


----------



## raznboersnkids

Not sure what happened, we medicated for the symptoms but I guess too little too late, as for the rest being in danger I dont think so but then again there are no certains in goats.


----------



## kuiltin_kelly

kuiltin_kelly, same as I have on the GW! I found this after I emailed Stac to see whats what with the gw and then the next day she emailed the addy for this spot. I like it, I am glad that a lot of us GWer's are here, I miss everyone  I w as having with drawal issues with the GW being down. Nothing serious I needed to talk about, just missed the forum and talking to everyone.


----------



## goathappy

I'm sorry to here about your does razn! *hugs*


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh that is terrible raznboersnkids


----------



## FarmGirl18

I'm the same "me" as well. I found it by emailing Stacey to see what was up with GW too.


----------



## nancy d

Chaty now Im going to have to force my brain to recognise who you are!
Was going to change mine but what if I couldn't remember!? Aside from being too lazy to have to explain I am still nancy d. 
Thanks for getting some of us back together Stacey!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie)

rzn - What were the symptoms? If you want, start a thread under the medical/vet area.


----------



## kelebek

I am the same as GW - I was pretty new there, so I only know a few of you. Stacey actually emailed me to let me know about Goat Chat! I love it!


----------



## StaceyRosado

This is actually The Goat Spot 

there is another forum callled goatchat (just so there isn't confusion)


----------



## lesserweevil

yah I was like searching for this forum on google n not finding it cos it wasnt under goat chat *rolls eyes*

i'm on a diff computer - selling the other one - so I couldn't find the link

and if anyone knows the Weevilonica link please PM me.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I gave it to you


----------



## lesserweevil

thank you m'dear. the bug is eternally grateful


----------



## Dairy Goat Lovers

*Hey Everybody*

Wow good to talk to people from goatweb again we are the same from goatweb :lol: found this on homesteadingtoday web site


----------



## bigoakfarm

Mine was the same on GW. It's my herd name. I'm* soooooo *creative. You just never know how wild I might get. Or not. LOL. 

Kristen


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Glad to see you joined, Crissa!
I found this on homesteading.


----------



## cougcowgirl

dairy goat lovers wer eyou on GW?????? Was your name diff?


----------



## PACE

it's the same old me from GW... I even kept the same picture under my name. If it ain't broke don't fix it I suppose...


----------



## samall

I'm the same from goatweb....if I tried something different I'd probably forget my own name and not be able to sign in. Plus I'm not creative enough to come up with anything new & clever.


----------



## PACE

but I think samall is quite clever  

llamas :wink:


----------



## mommalynn

I'm the same from goatweb. I found this great site from a link in Homesteadingtoday. I was going through withdrawl without goatweb I am sooo glad to have this site to go to


----------



## StaceyRosado

welcome- glad you have joined us as we wait.


----------



## mommalynn

THANKS!!! I really missed you guys


----------



## toggtalker

i was dessie on gw, i found this website off of back yard chickens forum.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

WOW!!! I went back and looked over this again and I am really impressed at all the GW members that have showed up!!! I am happy that I am not the only one obsessed hehe :lol:


----------



## Bona Fide

lol - hey yall, good to see everyone. I changed mine but my herd name is Bona Fide and technically J and L don't do much with the goats, so they're just K's so JKLStone - well yeah - trying to be creative LOL


----------



## nina.doria

I'm same old me.  It is really neat to have so many members from GW show up!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Does anyone know or remember Criss's e-mail address??? I have been trying to find it to let her know about this.


----------



## The Bachelor

Well... I used to be goatmom before the elective surgery....... OK... I joshin'..... But saying that did make me feel kinda pretty inside.....

Same ol guy......same bad jokes.......


----------



## StaceyRosado

The Bachelor said:


> Same ol guy......same bad jokes.......


Totaly :roll:


----------



## enjoytheride

Well- you know the same ol' crowd is here when The Bachelor shows up- how great-


----------



## nancy d

Yeah I just noticed that! Its starting to feel more like home all the time...you know, its really bad when you are talking to your little brother about jacking up the barn while some of Batch's barn fixin episodes are running through your poor mind!!! Gee thanks Brad


----------



## Dairy Goat Lovers

yep we had the same name on goatweb as we do here good to see everyone that so far came from goatweb is doing good has anyone heard from birdie yet


----------



## hornless

Did Birdie make it? I"m guessing not


----------



## mystic's_mom

My name is Amanda...I am goatlady39 from goatweb...


----------



## nancy d

Alright Amanda is here too!!


----------



## mystic's_mom

I've been 'around' for a little while, but had some problems loggin in after I reg'd...go figure...Oh well! Key thing is...I made it!!! YAY!!!! Lol!!!


----------



## mystic's_mom

Hmmm... I geuss you can't edit posts here??? Or maybe my edit button isn't showing up for some reason... :? 

Anyway, sorry I didn't keep my 'old name'...I like switching names up when I am on differen't sites...keeps me 'less confused' as far as 'where I am'...Lol...

Equisearch I am pygmysong...not sure why...usually I chose one of my 'pets' names in regards to the forum...Lol!

dogforums I am love's_sophie (sophie is my border collie mix)

The cat forum I am on, I am jade's_mom...Jade is my Balinese cat...my kitty heartthrob...Lol! etc, etc...


----------



## cornishwlr

Same as on GW. I use that on all sites that I visit. When you get older it is easier to remember one name. Heck I have trouble remembering my kid's names'. Glad to finally find this site.


----------



## enjoytheride

Cornishwlr- good to see you here- how's the building going?


----------



## cornishwlr

Having lots of fun. Rough plumbing has passed. Today is inspection for open wiring for our barn. Got kennel built for dogs. Will start soon to redig chain wall and level foundation. We slowed work for awhile it got to hot for two old people to work more than a few hours then take a long break. But we will soon crank it back up. We hope to be done in 6 months.


----------



## debpnigerians

*Just like old times*

I was DebPhelps on GW, now I'm using my herdname but it's the same old me. Hey are there any Nigerian breeders going to the Louisiana State Fair? It'd sure be fun to meet face-to-face!


----------



## goat fever

I was goat fever on GW and liked it so much I decided to keep it. I am still goat crazy like the rest of y ' all.


----------



## redneck_acres

I'm the same old me still-never thought of changing my login name-makes it easier to remember for the various goat forums i'm on.


----------



## enjoytheride

How can you tell you're a *******- when you show up at a goat forum and everyone's happy to see you. Welcome welcome.


----------



## fritzie

i am fritzie on all the forums i belong to. at my age you don't mix things up because then you forget who you are


----------



## goathappy

I do already! I tried having different names and passwords on forums, I forgot half of htem and had to rejoin most of hte time, LOL


----------



## redneck_acres

Aww......Thanks


----------



## K-Ro

I'm the same K-Ro from GW. I found this site googling GW and it is mentioned on her so much guess what came up, so it was pretty easy to find.


----------



## fcnubian

I am on difference forums to.

on the homesteading today forum I am fcnubian
on goatchat I am nicagurl
on Country Divas I am touchofdandy
On HGS (horse forum) I am touchofdandy.

And I did a google search and found this board.


----------



## StaceyRosado

oh ok, well then you already know who I am on those other boards.

I thought the horses name sounded familiar! 

you found us through what google search? because I can't find us on any google search


----------



## fcnubian

I typed in thegoatspot. And this was the first link that came up. I was bored and looking for more forums so I was just trying different word combinations....and it worked! :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado

now who would have thought to try that!! (well obviously you!)


----------



## fcnubian

yea...i was really bored. Lol


----------



## cornishwlr

I used yahoo search. Typed in goatweb. It showed threads that talked about what happened to goatweb. One thread talked about The goat spot forum that a lot of gaotweb member where coming together at. Followed the link and here I am.


----------



## CarolinaGirlzminigoats

*Same Ole Me*

I am the same ole Me from GW!!!

:lol:


----------

